# Hi Mountain Summer Sausage Kit - no refrigerating time?



## robbieh (Jan 18, 2013)

HI all.  Been a lurker here for a while, decided to join in on the fun...plus I need some advice. lol

I have a Hi Mountain Summer Sausage kit and am going to make it tomorrow.  I've done this a couple of times before, but never on my own.

The directions say after stuffing the casings, refrigerate for 12-24 hours before cooking.

Is it okay to smoke them right after stuffing the casings?  Or will they come out bad?  I understand they won't have time to cure if I do this.  How will that affect the flavor/texture and is there anything I can do so they still come out good?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 18, 2013)

robbieh said:


> HI all.  Been a lurker here for a while, decided to join in on the fun...plus I need some advice. lol
> 
> I have a Hi Mountain Summer Sausage kit and am going to make it tomorrow.  I've done this a couple of times before, but never on my own.
> 
> ...


When you mix the cure in it starts the process fairly quick. You can mix, stuff, smoke right away or do what they suggest. Your call.

Enjoy


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 18, 2013)

The rest in the refer is part of the curing process, and shouldn't be skipped prior to further processing.


----------



## doctord1955 (Jan 18, 2013)

Have used the Hi Mountian and have done both ways!  Never had any complaints eitherway!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 18, 2013)

doctord1955 said:


> Have used the Hi Mountian and have done both ways!  Never had any complaints eitherway!


I dont use HM

I disagree with the fridge for the cure to work


----------



## robbieh (Jan 18, 2013)

Thank all for the quick replies.  So far, it seems like I could do either way.

nepas...you said you disagree with the fridge for the cure to work.  does this mean you have smoked right away and everything came out fine?

keep the opinions/advice/experiences coming!  thanks all.


----------



## driedstick (Jan 18, 2013)

nepas said:


> I dont use HM
> 
> I disagree with the fridge for the cure to work


X2

I  mix-stuff-and smoke all in same day ALOT, does not need to go to fridge    Nepas has you covered.    But you can do overnight,   not for the cure thing but maybe more flavor if you are adding anything extra.  Good Luck


----------



## desertlites (Jan 18, 2013)

No need to go into the fridge overnite-If the weather is some what cool I will hang them in the smoker over nite with out or VERY little heat-just gives them time to dry a bit and set-flavors meld,how ever you wanna call it.


----------



## robbieh (Jan 20, 2013)

So me and some buddies got together yesterday and made the summer sausage.  We pretty much went right from stuffing the casings to smoking, and they came out great!  Not refrigerating them didnt seem to make a difference at all.

Still, it made me feel better about doing it that way knowing that some of you guys have done the same in the past.  So thanks again for your advice. I really appreciate it.


----------



## driedstick (Jan 20, 2013)

Glad they cam out good but you know what they say right??????


----------



## robbieh (Jan 24, 2013)

Darn...didn't think to take pics of the whole process.  Next time for sure!


----------



## smoking b (Jan 24, 2013)

You could always post a sliced pic of the finished product


----------



## robbieh (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey Smoking B, a little harsh calling this thread worthless.  Remember, I started this thread to ask for advice.  But, I liked your idea of posting a slice pic of the finished product.. it was time for a snack anyways 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















101_0687 (Copy).JPG



__ robbieh
__ Jan 24, 2013


















101_0681 (Copy).JPG



__ robbieh
__ Jan 24, 2013






Anyone else hungry now?  So I used the Hi Mountain SS kit (original) and in a food processor I ground up 4 or 5 garlic pieces, about 1 tbls of crushed red pepper, some black pepper, 3 dried chili peppers and 1 dry chipotle pepper.  Added that to the kit (used the whole kit..made 30lbs).  Cooked as instructions said and everything came out great!  I would like to taste more of a kick, so next time I'll add maybe 2 more chili peppers and 1 more chipotle pepper.


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 24, 2013)

robbieh said:


> *Hey Smoking B, a little harsh calling this thread worthless.*  Remember, I started this thread to ask for advice.  But, I liked your idea of posting a slice pic of the finished product.. it was time for a snack anyways


I don't think Smoking B was calling this thread "worthless" I think he was more just making a joke because he wanted to see some pictures. A lot of people use that emoticon just as a joke to try and solicit pictures.


----------



## smoking b (Jan 24, 2013)

robbieh said:


> Hey Smoking B, a little harsh calling this thread worthless.  Remember, I started this thread to ask for advice.  But, I liked your idea of posting a slice pic of the finished product.. it was time for a snack anyways


I posted that in jest - notice all the smiling faces holding the signs. I was not calling your thread worthless. Sorry if you took it that way...

Sausage looks like it came out great


----------



## smoking b (Jan 24, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> I don't think Smoking B was calling this thread "worthless" I think he was more just making a joke because he wanted to see some pictures. A lot of people use that emoticon just as a joke to try and solicit pictures.


----------



## driedstick (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks good - suprise it lasted this long mine would have been gondy in no time


----------



## robbieh (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback guys.  Smoking B - I probably jumped to the wrong conclusion back there.  I'm very new here and it's true - smiling emoticons are always good! LOL.  I missed that.  So I apologize.  No hard feelings man.  

Heck, I owe you a thanks.  Even that one pic makes this thread better.

I'm new to all of this - this was my first year hunting, my first time processing meat, making things and smoking them, as well as smoking other meats besides wild game.  All new.  Very cool stuff though!

Thanks again everyone for the compliments.


----------



## smoking b (Jan 24, 2013)

robbieh said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys.  Smoking B - I probably jumped to the wrong conclusion back there.  I'm very new here and it's true - smiling emoticons are always good! LOL.  I missed that.  So I apologize.  No hard feelings man.
> 
> Heck, I owe you a thanks.  Even that one pic makes this thread better.
> 
> ...


---      
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





        ---

Since you've done it successfully & experienced how good it is you'll be making all kinds of stuff. Now you need to smoke some cheese to go with your next sausage


----------



## robbieh (Jan 24, 2013)

Smoke cheese?  Now that's a new one!  Point me in the right direction!


----------



## smoking b (Jan 24, 2013)

robbieh said:


> Smoke cheese?  Now that's a new one!  Point me in the right direction!


Here's the cheese section http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/2166/cheese

Here is some I just did last week http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/134703/smoke-for-today-cheddar-swiss-hot-pepper-cheese

Give it a try - I bet you like it!


----------



## maple sticks (Jan 24, 2013)

Been doing Hi-Mountain sausage mix for years. I add 3 oz mustard, seed 3 oz Mrs Dash seasoning, 1 TBs cayenne pepper and if wanted little more kick add some crushed red peppers. I could live on the stuff. All those seasonings are for 15 LB batch.


----------



## robbieh (Jan 24, 2013)

very nice, Maple Sticks.  I do love my sausage to have a kick.  Maybe I'll give your recipe a shot next time I make some.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fished (Jan 24, 2015)

Hello Robbieh, there's a section here on smoking cheese.  I've done about 10 pounds following all their great advice.  The people on this site are great, always willing to answer questions and provide a helping hand.  I'm like you, this stuff is still new to me.  There are plenty of experinced people here who help to guide you in the right direction.  By the way, your sausage looks great.

Thanks

Ed


----------



## fished (Jan 24, 2015)

Sorry guys, I forgot I was doing a search on the yellow cure in the Hi Mountain kit.  I didn't look at the date on the thread.


----------

